# Lemon??



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

My training Sgt. came from looking at some dogs at a new vendor and found the vendor putting lemons in the dogs water..Has anyone heard of this????


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

my dad does that. He said the reason was to keep the "sliminess" away.


----------



## Johnny Cone (Aug 4, 2008)

Might have something to do with vitamin C. We used to give our working herding as well as our hunting dogs, extra vitamin C.


----------



## Ron Swart (Jun 7, 2007)

Dont want your dogs getting scurvy do you? Isnt that why the pirates always say "Avast you scurvy dogs"?:-k


----------



## Lisa Preston (Aug 21, 2008)

Please ask your sgt to ask the vendor why?
I'd like to know what the guy says.
Pretty please?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When I was active in the show ring :grin:  I saw people that squirted lemon water in the mouth of dogs that were big droolers. Like anyone is gonna believe that Newf or St. Bernard or some other sloppy mouthed dog doesn't to drool. 
Show folks! :roll: :grin: :grin: :wink:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I'd be kind of careful about doing this for all drinking water as the acid content can erode the enamel, like drinking soda all the time.


----------

